# Big Man reports?



## stickbow shooter

I remember back in the 80s picking up huge Walleye that got trapped in holes after the water went down. I would pick them up and release them into the river. There were some real pigs . 
One time while fishing the " Bobber Hole" There were a couple of guys fishing above me and my brother. They kept laughing and walking to the shore. Pretty soon I noticed the remains of a walleye that had been filleted floating by. Idiots.


----------



## Fishndude

I popped about a 5# male Eye at Coho bend, on a spawnbag under a bobber once. Season was closed, and I got an "Attaboy" from the CO (Ofc Converse) who was motoring by as I released it. The largest Walleye I've ever seen was just around the downstream bend @ Suicide, some years back. It was as long as my leg, and probably weighed 20# plus. _*Big fat hen*_. We just motored by her.


----------



## Bob Hunter

Steve said:


> How long of a leader?


When using jigs, I use approximately a 3’ long leader and put all my split shot directly above my barrel swivel. Absolutely no need for any kind of a shot pattern.


----------



## TwoBiteCharley

bankerman said:


> Heading up tomorrow thru Friday. That's all I get. Also have to fish from shore, cant take the boat. Thinking I'd start at the dam. Any access suggestions for decent steelie shore fishing would be greatly appreciated. Is Pappy's still the place for bait, etc? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Was at the dam yesterday pretty slow saw one fowl hook and on little rainbow caught all day. Just fun being out there









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Fishndude said:


> I popped about a 5# male Eye at Coho bend, on a spawnbag under a bobber once. Season was closed, and I got an "Attaboy" from the CO (Ofc Converse) who was motoring by as I released it. The largest Walleye I've ever seen was just around the downstream bend @ Suicide, some years back. It was as long as my leg, and probably weighed 20# plus. _*Big fat hen*_. We just motored by her.


A friend of mine landed 14.8# at suicide bend the last evening walleye was open. Spawn bag bottom bounced. It sits on his wall now.


----------



## MPOW

nighttime said:


> A friend of mine landed 14.8# at suicide bend the last evening walleye was open. Spawn bag bottom bounced. It sits on his wall now.


in the 80's my buddy then 'mike the pike' fouled one in the pectrol fin with a brown 'Springs Wiggler' that we fought and dragged to shore at Suicide Bend.....she was a horse....released her....best guess 16+ pounds....left an indent in the riverbank sand....i waded out to coax her to shore....looked at Mike and said.....you're not gonna believe this....4" between her eyes


----------



## tjpm

Fished all the normal spots you can access with waders between Tippy and Bear Creek today. Beads, spawn, wax worms, spinners, jigs and minnows.My son caught one pike west of High Bridge. Nothing else. Wind was howling. I know it’s still early but we were hopeful. Still a great day on the river. Love the Wellston area. Saw eagles, deer and a river otter.


----------



## dinoday

I've seen some nice walleye caught from the dam to Suicide.
Biggest one I've caught was 8lbs right below the coffer on spawn.


----------



## steelslam

i'm not sure what year but maybe 10 years. i caught a 36 1/2'' walleye that bottomed out 15 lb. digital scale on a black nose dace hand tied fly i made. an that was on a 8 weight at the rock pile. it would be on the wall now but that catch was on a weds. before season opened.


----------



## Steve

Anyone going out this weekend?


----------



## jmaddog8807

I wanted to get out on some smaller rivers this weekend. Looks like that will be on hold for a while. Back to the ice I go.


----------



## Aquaholic101

I'm headed to tippy now.2 hr drive..hopfully fishable..seen the gauge was up a bit


----------



## flyrodder46

Aquaholic101 said:


> I'm headed to tippy now.2 hr drive..hopfully fishable..seen the gauge was up a bit


Level is only up about 6", but she is a boiling from what the USSGS says. Probably fishable but more than likely going up some more today and tomorrow from the looks of things.


----------



## nighttime

flyrodder46 said:


> Level is only up about 6", but she is a boiling from what the USSGS says. Probably fishable but more than likely going up some more today and tomorrow from the looks of things.


First major front moving through out the state has shut down most steelhead fishing for the weekend. I hate planning a trip weeks or months ahead and have to cancel last moment because of very poor conditions. Lot’s of timber and derbies floating after the storm. I’m holding out for water to start dropping, seems like the fish bite better on the drop. Not sure how long it will take? Tuesday, Wednesday by me.


----------



## jmaddog8807

They are saying some rivers won't return to under flood stage until Wednesday. Next weekend could be pretty decent!


----------



## Spinorpin124

Aquaholic101 said:


> I'm headed to tippy now.2 hr drive..hopfully fishable..seen the gauge was up a bit


How was it, if you don't mind me askin


----------



## Aquaholic101

Only managed a skipper..water was a bit higher but still fishable.only had a couple hrs to fish.lower has been decent so they should b rolling on up with theses water levels.


Spinorpin124 said:


> How was it, if you don't mind me askin


----------



## Steve

Drove over to high bridge. Certainly look fish able to me. Lots of trailers in the lot. Will have to be next weekend for me.


----------



## Aquaholic101

Steve said:


> Drove over to high bridge. Certainly look fish able to me. Lots of trailers in the lot. Will have to be next weekend for me.


Should be prime time by then


----------



## MrFysch

I will be up thurs-sunday ...put my trip off a week this year and looks like I made a good choice. Can't wait to fish with friends and my boys for a few days!


----------



## riverman

A1B5B366-1EFF-495D-BC45-571F24869A63




__
riverman


__
Mar 27, 2019


----------



## riverman

riverman said:


> A1B5B366-1EFF-495D-BC45-571F24869A63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> riverman
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 27, 2019


I am a idiot on a iPhone but one of the drop backs today


----------



## Shoeman

Nice, Kirk!


Sure miss those weekends!


----------



## Brien maeder

riverman said:


> I am a idiot on a iPhone but one of the drop backs today


Me and the boy are going Friday prolly have a seat open if anyone is interested plan on being at high bridge around 6am


----------



## Brien maeder

Brien maeder said:


> Me and the boy are going Friday prolly have a seat open if anyone is interested plan on being at high bridge around. 6am[/QUOTE. You will need your own gear


----------



## jmaddog8807

Brien maeder said:


> Me and the boy are going Friday prolly have a seat open if anyone is interested plan on being at high bridge around 6am


Great offer man! I'll be out Saturday morning on the lower PM, probably will have a seat open as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## jmaddog8807

If I didn't take so many damn Fridays off to chase walleyes through the ice, I would take you up on that offer


----------



## Brien maeder

jmaddog8807 said:


> If I didn't take so many damn Fridays off to chase walleyes through the ice, I would take you up on that offer


Maybe hook up some later date got a full boat now


----------



## jmaddog8807

Brien maeder said:


> Maybe hook up some later date got a full boat now


Sounds good. Let me know!


----------



## riverman

Two for three fresh steelhead today in another river lower end. Still very high just coming into banks. Day maker was this blue pirate eating stream brown


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

This colors doing good.


----------



## Ranger Ray

riverman said:


> View attachment 385051
> View attachment 385053
> Two for three fresh steelhead today in another river lower end. Still very high just coming into banks. Day maker was this blue pirate eating stream brown


That's a beaut!


----------



## rippin lip

The dude hatch is in full swing on the big river. We pulled into high bridge at 830 this morning and counted 25 trailers in the parking lot. We chose to stay away from the hatch and fished down river. 3-8 for our boat today. The chrome bullets were having their way with us!!! Gage was at 2510 when we started and 2700 when we left. The water started to get really cloudy when we left. When we crossed the pine heading back east on 55 I looked down and it’s pure chocolate milk!!!! Good luck to anglers if you get out this weekend!


----------



## Bob Hunter

rippin lip said:


> The dude hatch is in full swing on the big river. We pulled into high bridge at 830 this morning and counted 25 trailers in the parking lot. We chose to stay away from the hatch and fished down river. 3-8 for our boat today. The chrome bullets were having their way with us!!! Gage was at 2510 when we started and 2700 when we left. The water started to get really cloudy when we left. When we crossed the pine heading back east on 55 I looked down and it’s pure chocolate milk!!!! Good luck to anglers if you get out this weekend!
> View attachment 385389
> View attachment 385391
> View attachment 385393


Shes at 3000 now and still rising


----------



## Brien maeder

rippin lip said:


> The dude hatch is in full swing on the big river. We pulled into high bridge at 830 this morning and counted 25 trailers in the parking lot. We chose to stay away from the hatch and fished down river. 3-8 for our boat today. The chrome bullets were having their way with us!!! Gage was at 2510 when we started and 2700 when we left. The water started to get really cloudy when we left. When we crossed the pine heading back east on 55 I looked down and it’s pure chocolate milk!!!! Good luck to anglers if you get out this weekend!
> View attachment 385389
> View attachment 385391
> View attachment 385393


We went up river landed 2 lost 2 the hatch was starting upriver I would expect blanket hatches to arrive very soon


----------



## The Fishing Addict

What do you mean by hatches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

The Fishing Addict said:


> What do you mean by hatches?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boat hatches.


----------



## PunyTrout

The Fishing Addict said:


> What do you mean by hatches?





rippin lip said:


> The dude hatch is in full swing on the big river.


Swarms and hordes of anglers with a bunch of Green _Stoned_ flies...


----------



## Brien maeder

PunyTrout said:


> Swarms and hordes of anglers with a bunch of Green _Stoned_ flies...


You know it's coming it happens every year have fun catch fish and be good to each other and please take your garbage with you when you leave there is already **** left behind by the bank fishers around the sawdust hole keep it clean or we will loose access like they tried with the canoe people


----------



## Kisutch

Brien maeder said:


> You know it's coming it happens every year have fun catch fish and be good to each other and please take your garbage with you when you leave there is already **** left behind by the bank fishers around the sawdust hole keep it clean or we will loose access like they tried with the canoe people


This bank angler makes those piles every year. It's my bait pile. Truly amazing how many people and boats continually walk by said "piles".

Kisutch


----------



## Bob Hunter




----------



## adam bomb

Bob Hunter said:


> Ive probably caught 40 of my last 50 fish on beads, ive only caught a handful on bags, and jigs and waxies.


Yeah idk Bob. Normally very good for me as well. I’m glad they’re working well for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Beads work great. I catch 100% of my fish, salmon & steelhead on beads. Add a centerpin and get ready for a lot of fun. Wife didn’t believe I catch fish lol so I had my phone take it on a timer. Prolly not the best picture. First male I’ve caught this year so far lots of female. All released, can’t wait for walleyes I’ll keep those for sure


----------



## ausable_steelhead

jmaddog8807 said:


> I imagine it's going to be loaded with boats and fisherman this weekend with the warm weather. _*I may head east!*_


Not a bad idea right now


----------



## Steve

Fished Saturday morning up from High Bridge. Two of us threw spawn and beads and ended up with the big skunk. Need to try up by the dam with everyone else I guess.


----------



## Bob Hunter

Steve said:


> Fished Saturday morning up from High Bridge. Two of us threw spawn and beads and ended up with the big skunk. Need to try up by the dam with everyone else I guess.


Beads have been thee ticket for me and my buddies, between 2 of us, we hooked 75 steelhead between last Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, and we didn’t fish anywhere near the dam, but with the water warming, that will most likely change.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

I definitely agree with ya on the beads bob not everyone will catch fish because they go. It’s a big experiment on method and color. I’ve definitely caught more on meads with my centerpin. Actually my centerpin is the reason I fish anymore. It got boring catching fish on an openface but with the longer rod and 1:1 reel it makes it so much fun especially on salmon


----------



## rippin lip

I’ve been still getting my fish on jigs and waxies. This was Sunday’s fish. Char was the hot color for me! A lot of fresh fish moving!


----------



## rippin lip

My wife caught her first ever last night on a purple glitter jig and waxies. He gave her all he could! What a memerory of a lifetime for us. I’m super proud of her!!!


----------



## riverbob

U gota b kidding, u mean to tell me, that such a pretty young lady, could land a tuff, mean looking buck like that, u should b proud,,,,,good catch,,,,,,,we r talking about the fish right?


----------



## rippin lip

riverbob said:


> U gota b kidding, u mean to tell me, that such a pretty young lady, could land a tuff, mean looking buck like that, u should b proud,,,,,good catch,,,,,,,we r talking about the fish right?


Thanks for the kind words riverbob. She is(the wife) the catch of a lifetime.


----------



## PunyTrout

rippin lip said:


> Thanks for the kind words riverbob. She is(the wife) the catch of a lifetime.


I wasn't going to say anything but you're definitely punching above your weight there rip...


----------



## TK81

rippin lip said:


> Thanks for the kind words riverbob. She is(the wife) the catch of a lifetime.


Obtained by legal methods? Did she bite, or was she snagged against her will?

Either way, she looks happy. You must have brainwashed her.

Nice pics.


----------



## rippin lip

TK81 said:


> Obtained by legal methods? Did she bite, or was she snagged against her will?
> 
> Either way, she looks happy. You must have brainwashed her.
> 
> Nice pics.


I picked her up trolling one of my favorite watering holes about 11 years ago. I played this song on the jukebox and reeled her in.


----------



## Trout King

rippin lip said:


> I picked her up trolling one of my favorite watering holes about 11 years ago. *I played this song on the jukebox and reeled her in.*


Please tell us that isn't true, she could have done better if it is.


----------



## PunyTrout

In case you missed it, Michigan Out of Doors had a segment this week on fishing the Big Manistee for Steelhead. This episode features using Center-Pin reels, floats and beads.


----------



## Steve

Totally missed that MOOD segment. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve

Totally missed that MOOD segment. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Eggs starting to loosen up in the fish yet?


----------



## Bob Hunter

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Eggs starting to loosen up in the fish yet?


Mine were still bright and tight on Saturday.


----------



## Treven

PunyTrout said:


> In case you missed it, Michigan Out of Doors had a segment this week on fishing the Big Manistee for Steelhead. This episode features using Center-Pin reels, floats and beads.


Luke is the man!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Steve said:


> Totally missed that MOOD segment. Thanks for posting.


You should watch it " closely" Steve


----------



## Steve

stickbow shooter said:


> You should watch it " closely" Steve


Oh I have and will watch it again before I go up there again. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## adam bomb

Bob Hunter said:


> View attachment 390455
> View attachment 390457
> 
> Mine were still bright and tight on Saturday.


Same here, nice chrome fish for the most part. We had a real treat Saturday. Lost the net between Cadillac and the launch on M-55. Went 1 for 14. Really fun trying to land them without a net from a boat....we still have some technique refining to do ‍♂
































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve

So I will be able to go on Friday. Any thoughts on if there will be decent numbers left by then?


----------



## Bob Hunter

Steve said:


> So I will be able to go on Friday. Any thoughts on if there will be decent numbers left by then?


Should be anywhere from Sawdust area up to Tippy.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Steve said:


> So I will be able to go on Friday. Any thoughts on if there will be decent numbers left by then?


It's going to be very crowded but at least you will be fishing.


----------



## Ranger Ray

There will be decent numbers into mid May.


----------



## Steve

stickbow shooter said:


> It's going to be very crowded but at least you will be fishing.


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Well good luck, get there early.


----------



## adam bomb

I think there will be a little dispersion. Some guys are gonna go chase trout on rivers opening up next weekend. There are some that chase trout on the big river. They are usually passing through pretty quickly fishing their way downriver


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brien maeder

adam bomb said:


> I think there will be a little dispersion. Some guys are gonna go chase trout on rivers opening up next weekend. There are some that chase trout on the big river. They are usually passing through pretty quickly fishing their way downriver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The boy and I went today fished until noon it was the best April fishing I can remember hardly anyone out wish it was Easter Sunday every weekend in April


----------



## spikehornkid

Nice fresh male from yesterday. Water was pretty dirty. Was a chore landing him by myself since all my fishing buddies had family plans.


----------



## adam bomb

Had to send one through the smoker. Waiting for it to cool is killing me....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYICE

steelslam said:


> i'm not sure what year but maybe 10 years. i caught a 36 1/2'' walleye that bottomed out 15 lb. digital scale on a black nose dace hand tied fly i made. an that was on a 8 weight at the rock pile. it would be on the wall now but that catch was on a weds. before season opened.


Pretty sure I netted that walleye for you brother.... Laughing, about 10 years ago before my DUIs...........


----------



## slowpaya

BenBurt said:


> Pretty sure I netted that walleye for you brother.... Laughing, about 10 years ago before my DUIs...........


hi Ben,:Welcome: to michigan sportsman,this thread kinda ended in may,went back 3 or 4 pages to find Steelslams post but didnt see it? :Welcome: .sorry bout your DUIs :sad: :Welcome:


----------



## WALLEYICE

slowpaya said:


> hi Ben,:Welcome: to michigan sportsman,this thread kinda ended in may,went back 3 or 4 pages to find Steelslams post but didnt see it? :Welcome: .sorry bout your DUIs :sad: :Welcome:


Yeah it sucks......


----------

